# Deletions, overlong threads



## Butterfree (Dec 13, 2010)

I've just deleted a few overlong (3000+ posts) threads in this forum, which may have been part of the reason for all the 500 errors we've been having: "You're Banned (part 2)", "Caption the Avatar Above You" and "The Association Game". Feel free to restart them. From now on, please restart all game threads if they go over 3000 posts, and preferably earlier than that.


----------



## Zoltea (Dec 13, 2010)

I think this is the 500 errors:



			
				Route50.net said:
			
		

> +
> Unscheduled downtime (0 posts)
> By Kat, Sat at 11:24am
> Sorry guys, the site's been experiencing some severe lag, downtime, and fatal errors. It seems to be returning to normal slowly but please sit tight as it (hopefully) recovers.


They are the forums' host after all.


----------



## ultraviolet (Dec 13, 2010)

Still, threads with more than 3000 posts are _ridiculously _long, and still contribute to forum slowdown, we've had problems like this before. There's no harm in deleting long threads.


----------



## surskitty (Dec 13, 2010)

Zoltea said:


> They are the forums' host after all.


And they're not saying why there's a problem in the first place.  

Long threads are known to be an issue :/


----------



## Silver (Dec 13, 2010)

So, mods are going to delete the closed threads too? They were free up some space if they were gone, too. Like the 'Lie About The Poster Above' thread, it was closed and it has close to 3,000 posts in it.


----------



## surskitty (Dec 13, 2010)

I closed it a bit ago.

It's not that the threads take up a lot of space.  It's just slow to view or post in long threads and it ties up the server for a bit.


----------



## Butterfree (Dec 13, 2010)

Zoltea said:


> I think this is the 500 errors:
> 
> 
> 
> They are the forums' host after all.


Yes, and the lag, downtime and fatal errors were because these forums are a memory hog. Kat e-mailed the host about it and they explicitly went "uh, yeah, that forum you're running over there has ridiculously long threads that take like five minutes to query, you might want to prune some of that stuff".

Deleting helps a little more in that it altogether prevents people from viewing the thread and removes them from search results for regular users, but otherwise, yeah, those are probably fine being closed.


----------



## Wargle (Dec 13, 2010)

I think we can live without the first 4 or so pages of stuff. The 'You're Banned' game on the LASt paged has nearly FIVE THOUSAND replies. I think It might need to go...


----------



## Wargle (Dec 14, 2010)

Sonce my post wont show unless I do


----------

